# WorldMark Election Results



## cotraveller (Jan 9, 2006)

The WorldMark 2005 election results have been reported.  The candidates elected to the Board of Directors are Gene Hensley and Peggy Fry, both incumbents, and John Walker, a non-incumbent newly elected to the board. Congratulations to all.

New WorldMark resorts continue to come online at a regular rate.  WorldMark continues to be one of the most flexible timeshare systems with the most liberal booking and cancellation policies in the industry.  WorldMark continues to have maintenance fees that rank among the lowest in the industry.  WorldMark continues to have customer satisfaction over 94% favorable based on the comment cards submitted by owners.  I seldom do exchanges, but from what I read WorldMark continues to have top trading capability with both RCI and II.    

It’s not perfect, nothing is.  But as a WorldMark owner, my hope is that now that the election is in the past we can continue on and all begin to work together with the board to make WorldMark even better than it is today.


----------



## Judy (Jan 10, 2006)

It's been so long since I voted that I've lost my voting materials.  I don't remember who John Walker is.  Is he a Cendant/Trendwest employee?


----------



## DenMar (Jan 10, 2006)

Judy said:
			
		

> It's been so long since I voted that I've lost my voting materials.  I don't remember who John Walker is.  Is he a Cendant/Trendwest employee?



According to his candidate statement John W. is not a TW employee.  However nobody at WMowners.com seems to know who he is either.  We are hoping that he joins the 4M's.


----------



## ngray (Jan 10, 2006)

*My Memory*



			
				Judy said:
			
		

> It's been so long since I voted that I've lost my voting materials.  I don't remember who John Walker is.  Is he a Cendant/Trendwest employee?


 
If I recall correctly......and I sure could be mistaken.......he is from Sultan WA, he was a mayor of that town or thereabouts, had a family, hadn't been an owner too long tho', I don't think, that's about all I can recall.   
I had hoped to go back and read his bio and his answers to questions on the TW forum, but they are all gone! They took that off quick!
I agree with DenMar....it would be great if he would communicate with us via the forum(s).


----------



## ngray (Jan 10, 2006)

ngray said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly......and I sure could be mistaken.......he is from Sultan WA, he was a mayor of that town or thereabouts, had a family, hadn't been an owner too long tho', I don't think, that's about all I can recall.
> I had hoped to go back and read his bio and his answers to questions on the TW forum, but they are all gone! They took that off quick!
> I agree with DenMar....it would be great if he would communicate with us via the forum(s).


I have to correct my statement above, I have since learned he has been an owner 14 years at the time he issued his bio.
Quite a while!   My error!


----------



## KenK (Jan 10, 2006)

From Google.  You might be able to do a reverse phone search, and contact him via a letter?

http://www.google.com/search?sa=X&oi=fwp&pb=f&q=john+walker+sultan+wa


----------

